

Ask HN: How does YC handles similar startups - intra/inter(Alumni) season? - jnaut

How does YC handle:<p>startups in the same/similar markets<p>or<p>having similar ideas<p>within the same season and across 
seasons (Alumni).?
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=828692>

I should add something about this to the faq...

~~~
jnaut
In addition to what you have said in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=828692>, I think that such teams (with
slight conflict in interest) should be informed explicitly about each other
being in the same market space.

Reason being, to put a word of caution in the otherwise too much friendly
disclosures amongst the teams working in the friendly and healthy YC
environment.

After this word of caution it will be completely upto the teams to do what
they think is in their best interest.

What do you think? Should this be done as an additional practice? or does it
sounds like way too paranoiac? Will it effect the environment negatively?

~~~
pg
We do that too.

